# Hangover Cures Anyone?



## mr drinky (Jan 1, 2012)

My night is sober with just a little wine, so I have no need for a 'cure' but what are your favorite hangover cures (if you drink too much)?

For me, I set a large glass of water, four pepto, and benadryl next to my bed. When I wake up I take everything and the benedryl knocks me out for another 5 hours so I sleep through the rough part. 

But don't take this the wrong way, I don't condone alcohol abuse. 

k.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 1, 2012)

Greasy pizza.

-AJ


----------



## MadMel (Jan 1, 2012)

500 ml of water, a 3 km run, another 1 litre of water, and sleep till dinner.


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 1, 2012)

A saline IV drip... never tried it but I hear it works wonders.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

500 mg B1 followed by 1000 mg C, 100mg reduced L-Glutathione, and 400 mg Cysteine. you should be able to get those last three in one pill. take before you go to bed, with plenty of water. works wonders. similar to the "banana bag" that nurses and doctors use. i take the C/Glutaheione/Cysteine pills during the drinking session, which i find helps even more.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 1, 2012)

If possible, I take a few Aleve with as much water as I can drink _before_ passing out, otherwise I do it first thing in the morning. There is no cure, but a large bottle of Gatorade (Pedialyte is even better if you can get your hands on some), a quiet dark room, and sleep.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> There is no cure



the solution i provided has been double-blinded and shown to greatly improve conditions, so i'm not sure you're right.  i wish i had an oxygen tank, that has also been shown to massively improve hangovers. the B1 the night before is going to be the biggest fix, and B1 is easy to get.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 1, 2012)

never had a hangover and I used to drink a fifth tequila and vodka and about twenty beers about every two days for two years. The key is to stay drunk.lol I'm much better now.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 1, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> the solution i provided has been double-blinded and shown to greatly improve conditions, so i'm not sure you're right.  i wish i had an oxygen tank, that has also been shown to massively improve hangovers. the B1 the night before is going to be the biggest fix, and B1 is easy to get.



Please provide a link to a site that retails these magic pills you speak of.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

staying awake until you sober up is exactly the only way to avoid any hangover symptoms, definitely.


----------



## unkajonet (Jan 1, 2012)

Alka seltzer. Sometimes the old ways are best.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Please provide a link to a site that retails these magic pills you speak of.



amazon. seriously, just search for B1 and Cysteine. i don't have the double blind links handy, you'll just have to spend $20 and trust me.  it won't completely kill your hangovers, but it will massively help, turning terrible hangover conditions to minor dizziness and nausea. add some ibuprofen (naproxen and acetaminophen are bad news, but ibuprofen and aspirin are okay, i prefer ibuprofen) and some gatorade, and it's about as good as i've noticed.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 1, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> The key is to stay drunk.



This is pretty good advice too. If you can stomach a Bloody Mary or a Gin Fizz, drink one.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

unkajonet said:


> Alka seltzer. Sometimes the old ways are best.



hah, seriously try what i'm talking about.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

well, honestly, ether followed by xanax is the best, but it's hard to suggest that combo. ;


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 1, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> amazon. seriously, just search for B1 and Cysteine.



Quote from a review of Cysteine pills on Amazon: "Great for hangover prevention: I did some research online and found out the Cysteine helps the liver metabolize alcohol and can aid in preventing the production of the chemicals that damage the liver. It certainly helps hangovers too. Pop a few of these while drinking and a few before bed and your hangover the next day will go from being an 8 to a 3."

Okay, I believe you!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

it's really the B1 that works the best, honestly, as B1 is heavily depleted by alcohol. the Cysteine helps, though. take all of it: B1, Cysteine, vitamin c, Glutathione, xanax, ether, more alcohol


----------



## unkajonet (Jan 1, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> hah, seriously try what i'm talking about.



I would, but I really try not to get that twisted anymore. I aim for maintaining a light buzz, and i'm good. Sleep like a baby, and wake up fine. I've had about ten too many nights of waking up with my head hanging over the toilet seat...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 1, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> it's really the B1 that works the best, honestly, as B1 is heavily depleted by alcohol. the Cysteine helps, though. take all of it: B1, Cysteine, vitamin c, Glutathione, xanax, ether, more alcohol



I could have used this advice while still a college student, but will give it a shot. Perhaps I will pre-package the pills into zip locked bags and hand them out as party favors the next time I have people over.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, i understand, but sometimes keeping hangover meds around is handy


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I could have used this advice while still a college student, but will give it a shot. Perhaps I will pre-package the pills into zip locked bags and hand them out as party favors the next time I have people over.



pass out papers assigning you no blame too, just in case there is an allergy


----------



## bieniek (Jan 1, 2012)

work


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 1, 2012)

bieniek said:


> work



Yeah, kids are my preventative. Try take care of a little one while hungover and you will seriously think twice about drinking again. 

k.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 11 months baby girl...


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 1, 2012)

bieniek said:


> I have 11 months baby girl...



Same here, an 11-mos baby girl...

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 1, 2012)

Prevention: drink a glass of water between drinks.
Cure: Hit an oxygen tank.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 1, 2012)

2 Gal of water.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 1, 2012)

The wife claims drinking a pink of Kefir or eating a jar of marinated tomatoes or cucumbers does the trick. She's Russian, so she claims to know best :lol2:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 1, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> The wife claims drinking a pink of Kefir or eating a jar of marinated tomatoes or cucumbers does the trick. She's Russian, so she claims to know best :lol2:



Pickled juice is the second go-to remedy in that part of the world (first hand experience). The first - a shot or two (or more) of the same stuff that gave you the trouble. Kefir wold probably work too, come to think, but remedies #2 and #1 are more readily available. People plan ahead for emergencies like these.  

A friend of mine swears by tripe soup and another by fried cheese (two slabs of hard cheese with ham in between pan fried). The first one is Bulgarian and the other is Finish, so I can say these guys know what they are talking about. 

As for me, water works best (but not the fastest, usually it's in the afternoon that I feel better), but it has been years since I needed that treatment. These days I drink wine and that doesn't give me a hangover, but of course, I drink in moderation these days. 

M


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 1, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> it's really the B1 that works the best, honestly, as B1 is heavily depleted by alcohol. the Cysteine helps, though. take all of it: B1, Cysteine, vitamin c, Glutathione


Heh. My preferred method is a big plate of scrambled eggs (B1 and cysteine), a glass of a vitamin-c fortified drink like Emergen-C (vitamins C, B1, B6, B12), a tall glass of Coke (for the hypoglycemic aspect of the hangover), and an ibuprofen. That usually sets me straight in time for work. I haven't supplemented Glutathione but I'll have to give it a whirl.


----------



## Vils (Jan 1, 2012)

I have three kids home (4,6 and seven) and this new years eve I guarded my mothers dog. Taking care of kids, with a hangover, is not very problematic compared to taking the dog to a walk in cold and rainy city way too early.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 1, 2012)

Vils said:


> I have three kids home (4,6 and seven) and this new years eve I guarded my mothers dog. Taking care of kids, with a hangover, is not very problematic compared to taking the dog to a walk in cold and rainy city way too early.



I hear that - we have four dogs and they had to go out several times in the snowy, sleety rain this morning before I kicked my hangover. I think I would have been fine, but we ran out of vodka and I had to switch to Candian Club - bad choice. Couple of advil, lots of water and sleep is my cure. Greasy breakfast always helps too:yammer:.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Heh. My preferred method is a big plate of scrambled eggs (B1 and cysteine), a glass of a vitamin-c fortified drink like Emergen-C (vitamins C, B1, B6, B12), a tall glass of Coke (for the hypoglycemic aspect of the hangover), and an ibuprofen. That usually sets me straight in time for work. I haven't supplemented Glutathione but I'll have to give it a whirl.



that's what i used to do before i started taking supplements, instead. i find that my stomach can't quite take food sometimes, so the supplements are a safer bet, for me. these days, though, i just try to not get hungover. i stopped the champagne last night right before the danger zone, and i was fine this morning.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 1, 2012)

Dad used to tell stories about oxygen being a great cure. He flew when he was in the navy, and they used to get chewed on for sneaking in and hitting the O2 bottles when they were hung over.

Lots of water and aspirin for me.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was at University 2 of the guys I lived with studied Pharmacy and they pretty much tried everything you could think of, but they finally settled for Berocca. Dissolve it in a glass of water before you go to bed and you feel a lot better the next. I took those for years at University and hardly missed a class. Many times I was stinking of drink and very tired, but it was enough so that I wasn't going to classes still totally drunk which happened numerous times before that.


----------



## mhlee (Jan 1, 2012)

Couple of glasses of water and 4 advils before bed, large tonkotsu shoyu ramen as soon as possible the next day.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 1, 2012)

Coke and ibuprofen is both the reason you feel better, and the cause of the stomach trouble. Don't do this often.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 3, 2012)

This thread just caught my attention. This is a funny one!
If you ask me, IV isn't worth it. Trust me, I just had 3 litres pumped into me over about 16 hours, on New Years...don't ask, and no, it wasn't from booze! Haha. 
I've tried O2 a few times, to no avail. 
While in France, I discovered these incredible little vitamin and mineral tubes that you break in half, pour the contents of the two different types of vials into orange juice, and drink the mixture before and after bed. I didn't get a single hangover there, and I can't help but think that was no fluke. If I recall correctly, they were a heavily concentrated dose of B vitamins, vitamin C, vitamin D, some sort of minerals and acetaminophen.
Now, I just tend to stop before it gets to hangover territory.


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 6, 2012)

The best one I ever used was in college. Two hours of swim team practice the next morning at 6 am. Death would have been preferable at the start, but by the end, you had washed it all out:dazed:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like there may be a new contender for greatest cure on earth:

http://www.mnn.com/food/beverages/s...u-sober-no-matter-how-much-youve-had-to-drink

Not sure how a pill that eliminates hangovers and instantly sobers one up (the only two problems with drinking to excess that I'm aware of) will "cure alcoholism" as the article claims, but here's hoping it works!


----------

